# First complaints



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.

Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).

These are my first complaints. I changed her feedback from a 5 star (which all of my passengers have received), to a 2 star, with an explanation of "I don't want to be matched with this passenger again".

I guess you can't please everybody.

Dropped me from a 4.84 to a 4.80


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
> She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.
> 
> Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).
> ...


Contact uber and change it to a 1 star.



lesh11 said:


> After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
> She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.
> 
> Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).
> ...


Any idea why she was pissed at you?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

She called and said she couldn't get her pin in the correct place. I told her to tell me where she was and I would come get her.
When I picked her up and asked how her day was going she said not very good. Quiet ride until I dropped her off and told her that I sincerely hoped that her day got better. She got out, slammed the door, and stormed off in a huff.
I don't think I did anything wrong. She was having a bad day and I got in front of her.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

A good example of why the rating system is absolutely ridiculous. Somebody gets mad at the app or something regarding Uber itself and people think they're rating Uber and not necessarily the driver. 

As for her rating you should make sure it's a one star and you should report he exact behavior. Nobody should be slamming somebody else's car door especially when you go out of your way to help them.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i love how if you cancel they can still report LOL.......im sick of it


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> She called and said she couldn't get her pin in the correct place. I told her to tell me where she was and I would come get her.
> When I picked her up and asked how her day was going she said not very good. Quiet ride until I dropped her off and told her that I sincerely hoped that her day got better. She got out, slammed the door, and stormed off in a huff.
> I don't think I did anything wrong. She was having a bad day and I got in front of her.


If a pax can not put the pin in the right place canx them. If they look pissed of when you get there canx them. Hell if you let them in the car and they get pissy hopefully you haven't begun the trip kick em out and canx.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

A T said:


> If a pax can not put the pin in the right place canx them. If they look pissed of when you get there canx them. Hell if you let them in the car and they get pissy hopefully you haven't begun the trip kick em out and canx.


I agree with that 100%. Two weeks ago I got a request, stopped where the pin was, waited a few minutes, called the PAX letting her know I was there and requested for me to come around when she was just across the street. I agreed to get her where she was, realized this person is going to be problematic and cancelled the ride. All she had to do was walk across the street. The idiot was on the opposite corner. People are really that stupid.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

NYCFunDriver said:


> I agree with that 100%. Two weeks ago I got a request, stopped where the pin was, waited a few minutes, called the PAX letting her know I was there and requested for me to come around when she was just across the street. I agreed to get her where she was, realized this person is going to be problematic and cancelled the ride. All she had to do was walk across the street. The idiot was on the opposite corner. People are really that stupid.


Damn good call I would have canx her behind too.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
> She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.
> 
> Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).
> ...


The one thing I like about Uber support is if you TELL them to not match you with a passenger again, they won't.

4.84 in 200 rides I have a 4.83 in like 150 rides. Nothing to worry about at this point. I was as low as a 4.70 in the first few weeks of driving. Wiser with experience.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

lesh11 said:


> She called and said she couldn't get her pin in the correct place..


That was the red flag. Cancel.


----------



## Zee786 (Jan 20, 2017)

I usually cancel if rider is over concerned. I got a request, 7 minutes away. Accepted, started driving. After 3 minutes got a text, hurry up please. After 5 minutes second text, you are too slow.
WTH, I cancelled right away. I hate people when they send you set of instructions on text when I am driving.


----------



## alpha0085 (Mar 21, 2018)

I really am taking this lesson to heart. If a passenger seems huffy as soon as you get there, cancel, abort, jump ship. 
Picked up a gal today, she was upset because Uber sent me to the back parking lot instead of the front. She said hurry I'm tired and cold. I'm apologetic and start driving. 
Exit the freeway and Uber tells me to turn left, she asks what are you doing? I show her the app and she gets upset and starts giving me directions. We get to the destination, I say have a good night. A few mins later, 1 star and complaints about safety and navigation.
Lessons learned: do not use Uber for navigation; also, cancel passengers that are already grumpy when you pick them up.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

alpha0085 said:


> I really am taking this lesson to heart. If a passenger seems huffy as soon as you get there, cancel, abort, jump ship.
> Picked up a gal today, she was upset because Uber sent me to the back parking lot instead of the front. She said hurry I'm tired and cold. I'm apologetic and start driving.
> Exit the freeway and Uber tells me to turn left, she asks what are you doing? I show her the app and she gets upset and starts giving me directions. We get to the destination, I say have a good night. A few mins later, 1 star and complaints about safety and navigation.
> Lessons learned: do not use Uber for navigation; also, cancel passengers that are already grumpy when you pick them up.


Uber's navigation is the worst. I only use to pick up PAX. Use Waze. When she said, hurry she was tired and cold you should've cancelled the trip. Not worth the hassle. She one starred you. What driving safety has to do with it I don't know.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

lesh11 said:


> After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
> She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.
> 
> Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).
> ...


You are not alone! And you can't please everyone, especially if you take steps to protect their lives. I had prior knowledge of a traffic safety hazard. The Uber app was directing me to turn right from a left hand ramp to enter the driveway of a popular shopping center. I had already witnessed a driver making that same turn and being broadsided by a vehicle already traveling on that roadway. It wasn't pretty! For that reason I disregarded the app's directions and drove a alternate route which would ensure that entry to the same location would be made safe so as not to endanger myself, my vehicle, my passengers or the other motorists.

Despite taking that safe alternate direction and safely dropping off the pax's, who even thanked me for the ride, I found out kater that they gave me a low rating and complained to Uber (navigation and professionalism) suggesting that in the future I should follow the GPS directions being given by the app. If they only knew what I knew, but sadly they never will. At the time I had no reason to verbally inform them because it only delayed the trip less than a minute.

Now when doing the same dropoff, I now tell my pax's why I am not following the app directions while approaching that location. They appreciate my caring and taking steps to ensure their safety.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

lesh11 said:


> She called and said she couldn't get her pin in the correct place. I told her to tell me where she was and I would come get her.
> When I picked her up and asked how her day was going she said not very good. Quiet ride until I dropped her off and told her that I sincerely hoped that her day got better. She got out, slammed the door, and stormed off in a huff.
> I don't think I did anything wrong. She was having a bad day and I got in front of her.


This happens all the time. While I myself, carefully think about rating someone anything other than maximum stars, since I know that companies are full of DIFFERENTLY ABLED INDIVIDUALS to whom these ratings could be used to mean something they don't.

Meanwhile, we are driving these foul entitled snots who refuse to be happy themselves and want to crap all over everyone while they are at it.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> After 200 rides I had a passenger who I think was having a bad day.
> She gave me a 1 star, AND flagged me for Professionalism, and Navigation, and Cleanliness.
> 
> Outside of that I had one excellent service and two great conversation badges last night, followed by a neat and tidy badge this morning (the car had not been cleaned).
> ...


It's to get a free ride.Uber would of refunded her in credits and thus what you got a 1 ☆



NYCFunDriver said:


> I agree with that 100%. Two weeks ago I got a request, stopped where the pin was, waited a few minutes, called the PAX letting her know I was there and requested for me to come around when she was just across the street. I agreed to get her where she was, realized this person is going to be problematic and cancelled the ride. All she had to do was walk across the street. The idiot was on the opposite corner. People are really that stupid.


It's gonna get worse.Your tolerance levels must be high.In the end two things,they will slam your car doors and make a complaint thus refunded fare=rides for free


----------

